# Picture of my reef tank



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

My husband took a nice picture with a "good" camera, so I wanted to share it. Hope you like the way it's coming along. :-D

Gwen


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

i am insanely jealous!!! i SO wish i had just bit the bullet and gone with a big tank instead of the 2 cubes. oh well, maybe some day.

tank looks great, gwen!!


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Fabulous!! and Awesome!!


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Soooo pretty! >.<


----------



## RSully (Nov 22, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Whaaaaaat! I must not have followed you that well, I thought you just had a puffer and some small corals. That looks great!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

bigehugedome said:


> Whaaaaaat! I must not have followed you that well, I thought you just had a puffer and some small corals. That looks great!!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I did! I placed him because I really wanted a reef tank  He got a home in a 180 gallon tank, with a guy who had always wanted one. Here's a picture he sent me in his new home.

Gwen


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

GwenInNM said:


> I did! I placed him because I really wanted a reef tank  He got a home in a 180 gallon tank, with a guy who had always wanted one. Here's a picture he sent me in his new home.
> 
> Gwen


 
I am glad he found a good home. :-D


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Very cool! Your tank is great. I cant wait to get a house.....and money.......to do something like this! if he breaks out the "good" camera again have him take some close ups if possible of the corals!

im not great with ID'ing corals yet, so whats that big thing on the left, looks like a big mushroom.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

bigehugedome said:


> Very cool! Your tank is great. I cant wait to get a house.....and money.......to do something like this! if he breaks out the "good" camera again have him take some close ups if possible of the corals!
> 
> im not great with ID'ing corals yet, so whats that big thing on the left, looks like a big mushroom.


It's a cabbage lettuce coral. I like it too!


----------

